# I'm feeling good!



## Cacciato (Aug 8, 2006)

I was down for a couple weeks, but 3 days ago I was listening to my CD player while walking down the street, and a song hit me really well and I couldn't stop smiling. I had to change the song so I didn't look like a weirdo, because I couldn't contain myself.

And then, I found three dollars on the ground, which was icing on the cake. I'm hoping this high lasts awhile, it has lasted 3 days so far.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

That' what I call a 'good luck streak'. Enjoy! Hope it continues.


----------



## dora (Apr 21, 2006)

Keep smiling


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

dora said:


> Keep smiling


Yep, even if you fake it and feel stupid. Seriously, keep smiling keep forcing positive thoughts in your head. It works wonders for me. I'm happy with my life. I know I have problems I need to work on and a long ways to go, but I am happy. I'll keep my head up high and keep rolling on, I hope you do the same. A positive attitude and perception are the keys not to just SA but happiness in life in general.


----------



## moon37 (Feb 27, 2006)

Cacciato said:


> I was down for a couple weeks, but 3 days ago I was listening to my CD player while walking down the street, and a song hit me really well and I couldn't stop smiling. I had to change the song so I didn't look like a weirdo, because I couldn't contain myself.
> 
> And then, I found three dollars on the ground, which was icing on the cake. I'm hoping this high lasts awhile, it has lasted 3 days so far.


LOL. What song!!! Music helps me a lot.


----------



## dw2465 (Oct 5, 2006)

Smiling is the cheapest form of therapy. I've had a smile this whole day. Keep it up!!!! I've been blasting my stereo in my apartment...hope I don't get evicted......Listening to a new band called MUTEMATH.......check them out....www.myspace.com/mutemath


----------

